# Just What We Needed to Get Motivated!



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All! I haven't been on too much in the last few months, a load of personal stuff going on . Haven't really had any time to get to prop building this year unfortunately. We did put up our cemetery on Columbus Day, and have been trying to add more of our existing props whenever we can squeeze in the time. Well tonight, we were out putting a few more things out, and a guy who was doing work at someone's house in our neighborhood, stopped (just barely), rolled down his window and yelled, "I just wanted to let you know, yours is the best cemetery I've seen so far this year!". Somehow, that wonderful small gesture motivated both my son and myself, he started putting together a zombie prop that we had planned for this year, but never got to. Now we are going out tomorrow night to get a few more parts that we need for it, who knows what else we will accomplish in the next week and a half?? Wish us luck! Feels good to get the "halloween jones" back again!:jol:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Compliments are always a great motivator. Sounds like you're having fun getting your zombie prop together!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sometimes thats all you need to get yourself back into it again. It is so nice seeing people stop by to check out your props. I have a lady across the street that stops by every night to see what I'v done that is new. I think everyone gets into a rut, but somehow the thing you love in life seems to always find its way back to your heart. Glad to see you are into the spirit again.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear that things weren't going so well for you this year
Glad the spirit is back in you, gotta love them drive by shout outs, have an ablolutely wonderful halloween


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol......drive by shoutings.


Be sure to post a pic of that zombie. Glad to hear it's coming along.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is great to hear.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks all! Of course now that we have started the Zombie, we are not satisfied with him being a static prop,(he, he), don't know if we can pull off the animation in this short of a time or not, but we are gonna try! If he is a success, I'll post him! Wish us luck!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see you back in the game, Scary Just goes to show what a difference a little gesture of appreciation can make.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Glad you got some motivation. I just got a shot in the arm myself. a neighbor down the street has put up a very cool display. Lots of stones and a skelly or 2.
Well! That won't do! I have nothing up yet. I can't have that guy making me look bad! 
I better get on it tonight!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Isn't it amazing how the kindness of strangers can trigger interest all over again?


----------



## Lovedove (Oct 20, 2009)

It is encouraging when you receive complements.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's always nice to have folks appreciate your haunt.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Even the slow drive-by where they gawk at the yard is motivating.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Having a nice compliment goes a long long way. I have carved a few pumpkins for friends this year and got a nice surprise last sunday.While out working on my new column popper, i noticed a car sitting at the end of my driveway.A guy jumped out and called out to me.When i approached he said "Could i shake your hand", and i did. He then told me he had been coming to my yard haunt for many years and was so inspired that he wants to learn to make his own props now ,and he wanted to meet me.He asked if he could buy any of my props or if i would custom make some for him.I told him better yet, come by and i will teach you how to make your own.Yesterday he just made his first monster guts purchase and tomorrow we will be working together on some props. It is very nice to inspire others.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that is a great story KPrimm!!!


----------

